# 6yo standard male not eating, moving much



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I would immediately check his gums, make sure they are not pale, you want them a nice pink. I would take his temperature. Check the color of the whites of his eyes, make sure they are nice and white. 

Is he panting or shaking (trembling)? Vomiting? How are his bowel movements?


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

OMG, change in behavior to me means hurry to the 24hr Vet hospital!! My dogs have had mild illnesses but never never had changes in behavior, if they did I'd be freaking out, it could be something very serious.

I'd dfinitely be headed to he vet 
and I truly hope its nothing serious that everything goes back to normal soon!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

He is certainly not feeling well and may very well be in pain. 

My girl Sophie had similar behavior just before she was diagnosed with bone cancer--including lying down in a corner facing the wall, standing still with head down, not eating, and avoiding putting weight on one leg. That doesn't mean that your dog has bone cancer. It could be lots of things. But I do think that you need medical attention as soon as you can get it. I agree with Lou -- get him to a 24 hour vet hospital ASAP.


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

ESP Bc if its something like bloat... Time is of the essence 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Checking to see if there's an update on Marco? His symptoms sounded worrying. I hope things went okay at the vet's.:clover:


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I would be concerned about Addison's among other things. Please let us know what the bet says.


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

Eep! I'm also worried! Hopefully everything worked out? What happened at the Vet!? Sending healing thoughts your way.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Just checking in...any news?


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

How is Marco? We are worried about you, please give us an update.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

????????????????????????????


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm also worried... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

I just checked and Mattsmom has not visited the site since Sunday 7/28, the day that she entered the original post. (You can click "Members List" at the top of each page, look up a member and see various statistics including date of last visit.)

Hope everything is OK, but I'm worried. I guess we all are.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Awww I really hope Marco is ok also . 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

Does anyone know "mattsmom" well enough or feel comfy sending a PM asking if he's ok?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jcjshelton (Jun 16, 2013)

I hope everything is okay...


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Looking for an update Please!


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Jdcollins said:


> Does anyone know "mattsmom" well enough or feel comfy sending a PM asking if he's ok?


I think the best thing that we can do for Mattsmom is to stand back and let her decide when and if she would like to tell us more. She is new to the forum, and she certainly doesn't owe us any explanation. Sometimes it helps to talk about things. And sometimes talking on a public forum is not helpful. It is up to Mattsmom to decide if she would like to continue the conversation. I think the concern that has been expressed makes it clear that we are all concerned and we all wish her and Marco the very best.


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

peppersb said:


> I think the best thing that we can do for Mattsmom is to stand back and let her decide when and if she would like to tell us more. She is new to the forum, and she certainly doesn't owe us any explanation. Sometimes it helps to talk about things. And sometimes talking on a public forum is not helpful. It is up to Mattsmom to decide if she would like to continue the conversation. I think the concern that has been expressed makes it clear that we are all concerned and we all wish her and Marco the very best.


I understand ... That's y I thought if someone knew her they could pm her rather than us continuing to ask for updates but I understand what U are saying. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

